# Idiot Abroad 2 Insulin Pump



## Marc (Oct 7, 2011)

Durring Idiot Abroad tonight during the part where Karl is brushing off the ants in King Cobra Village it looked like he had an insulin pump on. Does anyone know if Karl Pilkington is diabetic or not?

Marc


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2011)

I've never seen it Marc, what channel is it on?


----------



## Marc (Oct 7, 2011)

Basically it was on Sky 1 tonight from 9pm and at one point he lifts his tshirt a little to remove some ants from round his belly and you see the tube that looks very like an insulin pump tube and I think I saw the canular.

Marc


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2011)

Marc said:


> Basically it was on Sky 1 tonight from 9pm and at one point he lifts his tshirt a little to remove some ants from round his belly and you see the tube that looks very like an insulin pump tube and I think I saw the canular.
> 
> Marc



Ah, that would explain why I haven't seen it, not a Sky person. I can't imagine what else it could be, so perhaps you are correct


----------



## Ellie Jones (Oct 7, 2011)

It could have been his mike wire..

You wear the mike pack around the back and then they thread they wire under clothing and clip the mike on clothing near your neck line...


----------



## Marc (Oct 7, 2011)

Possible but normally mic wires of black not clear. Also they use a boom mic on those kinda things rather than a tie mic.


----------



## ruthelliot (Oct 7, 2011)

It definitely looked like it. It went under his boxers - don't imagine mic wire would go there but then not an expert! Googled it and found a few references to him being diabetic. Hilarious episode!


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2011)

He says he thinks he has a mild case of diabetes(?) because when his blood sugar level gets low he gets the shakes so needs a bounty to clear it up.
Found that from a forum chatting about idiot abroad,.


----------

